# Bitte um Kaufberatung Hardware/Austausch



## Yagoo (7. Januar 2014)

Halli hallo zusammen.

Ich sehe hier gibt es wirklich fachkundigen Rat. Das freut mich 

Ich bräuchte ein wenig Hilfe mit meinem "alten" Pc.

Ich würde gerne etwas die Hardware aufrüsten bzw austauschen.

Hier erst einmal mein System:

AMD Phenom II 965 3,4
4 GB Ram
GTX 460
Samsung Festplatte 930GB laut Anzeige kann aber irgendwie nicht sein oder?
Mainboard finde ich im Geräte Manager irgendwie nicht...

Ich würde sehr gerne haben:

Eine SSD (Soll ja echt flott gehen damit)
Ein neues Gehäuse was endlich mal leise Lüfter hat. Meine sind nervig laut...
Eine zuverlässige externe Festplatte
Neuer flotter Arbeitsspeicher?
Ich habe das Problem, dass ich bei meinem alten Headset immer einen Wackelkontakt hatte wenn ich es vorne eingesteckt habe. Nun hab ich ein neues das Wireless ist und klappt prima. Aber war das evtl ein Zeichen, dass mein Mainboard nicht mehr gut funktioniert bei den Buchsen?

Jetzt weiß ich glaub ich schon, dass eine neue aktuelle Grafikkarte sicher nur zusammen mit einem neuen Mainboard funktioniert oder?

Ich spiele allerdings keine Spiele mehr. Hab ich früher einmal. Jetzt gucke ich eher Serien oder arbeite am Gerät. Der Nostalgie wegen spiele ich selten mal ein älteres Spiel... allerdings kann man ja sicher später immer nachrüsten.

Ich habe das derzeitige System vor 2-3 Jahren komplett bei einem Händler gekauft ....

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Arbeitsspeicher wird Deinen PC nicht flotter machen. Im Alltag mit Windows und Office usw. wird eine SSD eine Riesensteigerung bringen, für Games aber musst Du CPU und/oder Grafikkarte wechseln, da hilft nichts anderes. Allerdings stimmt es nicht, dass Du für eine neue Grafikkarte ein neues Board brauchst. Außer es ist wirklich ein SEHR sehr altes, da gab es ganz wenige Modelle, die EVENTUELL Probleme machen. Aber bei nem X4 954 als CPU sollte das Board an sich nicht so ultra-alt sein.

 Und wenn Du an sich gar nicht neuere Spiele nutzen willst, dann kannst Du die alte Karte doch einfach drinlassen, warum also überhaupt die Gedanken , ob eine neue Karte läuft? ^^


 Das mit dem Headset lag eher am Gehäuse, denn da geht von den Anschlüssen ein Kabel zum Board. Nur wenn Du auch "hinten" am PC die Probleme hast, wäre eher das Mainboard selbst das Problem. Dein wireless wiederum hat ja sicher USB, da spielt Dein Board dann keine Rolle, weil bei USB ein eigener Soundchip vom Headset aktiv ist.


 Und wegen der Lüfter: hast du den PC denn mal gereinigt? Bist Du sicher, dass es die Gehäuelüfter schuld sind? Man kann auch einfach nur neue Lüfter kaufen, da muss nicht das ganze Gehäuse neu her. Und nachher stammt der Lärm vlt vom Lüfter der CPU oder Grafikkarte? Das solltest Du erst mal checken, dazu kannst Du den PC aufmachen und bei laufendem Betrieb mal VORSICHTIG die Lüfter einzeln anhalten zB mit nem Stift, denn du langsam zu den Rotorblättern schiebst bis Kontakt da ist und die dann anhalten - wenn es deutlich leiser wird, hast Du einen lauten Lüfter entdeckt


----------



## Yagoo (8. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Arbeitsspeicher wird Deinen PC nicht flotter machen. Im Alltag mit Windows und Office usw. wird eine SSD eine Riesensteigerung bringen, für Games aber musst Du CPU und/oder Grafikkarte wechseln, da hilft nichts anderes. Allerdings stimmt es nicht, dass Du für eine neue Grafikkarte ein neues Board brauchst. Außer es ist wirklich ein SEHR sehr altes, da gab es ganz wenige Modelle, die EVENTUELL Probleme machen. Aber bei nem X4 954 als CPU sollte das Board an sich nicht so ultra-alt sein.
> 
> Und wenn Du an sich gar nicht neuere Spiele nutzen willst, dann kannst Du die alte Karte doch einfach drinlassen, warum also überhaupt die Gedanken , ob eine neue Karte läuft? ^^
> 
> ...


 
Ja liegt leider an den Lüftern...

Und die Schrauben hab ich verhunzt .... 

Ich würd einfach ein neues nehmen mit neuen schön leisen Lüftern 

Sollte ich dann später doch noch neuere Spiele haben wollen rüste ich CPU und GPU nach oder?

Welche Komponenten könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Was willst Du denn nun definitiv neu kaufen, und was möchtest Du ausgeben?


Für neuere Spiele würde ein Grafikkarte für 170€ schon einen sehr sehr fetten Schub geben, eine AMD R9 270X. Und für vieles reicht Deine CPU dann auch immer noch gut aus. Wenn Du auch die CPU erneuern willst, dann musst Du den Sockel wechseln, also das Mainboard. Das wäre dann am besten Sockel 1150 (Intel), Board ab ca 60€, CPU (wenn schon) ab 160€, und dann auch 8GB RAM DDR3 (70€), zu der Kombi passt die R9 270X auch gut, aber auch die teuerste Grafikkarte auf dem Markt würde dazu passen   Weißt Du, ob Dein jetziges RAM DDR2 oder DDR3 ist?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. Januar 2014)

Also ganz ehrlich, wenn du wirklich außer älteren Titeln nicht oder sehr selten spielst, würde ich eine SSD kaufen und den Rest in Ruhe lassen. Vor allem den Prozessor. 

Denn selbst aktuelle Spiele laufen mit der GTX 460 noch mit Kompromissen in der Detailstufe. Wenn du unbedingt mehr Grafikpower willst, würde es auch eine GTX 650 ti boost oder eine AMD hd 7800er tun, 170 Euro in eine Grafikkarte zu investieren und kaum zu spielen wäre mir zu schade. Die 270x ist die ehemalige HD7950 boost, das war vor einem knappen Jahr eine High end Karte.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, wenn du wirklich außer älteren Titeln nicht oder sehr selten spielst, würde ich eine SSD kaufen und den Rest in Ruhe lassen. Vor allem den Prozessor.
> 
> Denn selbst aktuelle Spiele laufen mit der GTX 460 noch mit Kompromissen in der Detailstufe. Wenn du unbedingt mehr Grafikpower willst, würde es auch eine GTX 650 ti boost oder eine AMD hd 7800er tun, 170 Euro in eine Grafikkarte zu investieren und kaum zu spielen wäre mir zu schade. Die 270x ist die ehemalige HD7950 boost, das war vor einem knappen Jahr eine High end Karte.



es ging ja bei meinem Tipp für neue Graka und vlt. CPU um den Fall, wenn er doch wieder mehr spielen will. Nur für Office und seine alten Games reicht ne SSD und wegen der Lüfter halt ein neues Gehäuse - da wäre aber ein Budget erforderlich für einen Tipp  Grob: schau mal, was Du an Speicherplatz derzeit brauchst. 120GB SSD kostet ca 80€, 240Gb ca 150€. Ein passables Gehäuse mit 2 rel. leisen Lüftern kostet so ab 60€, aber muss nicht mehr als 100€ kosten.


----------



## Yagoo (8. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe da nicht wirklich ein Limit da ja eh bei so wenigen teilen (fürs erste) kein Ohnmächtiges Budget erforderlich ist.

Es muss nun nicht das billigste/einfachste sein, solange der Mehrpreis durch wirklich bessere Qualität und Langlebigkeit gerechtfertigt ist, ist das völlig in Ordnung. Wir wollen ja auch kein Unfallwagen kaufen nur weil er fährt, dafür aber in wenigen Wochen zusammenbricht 
Den Ram finde ich nicht, auch nicht mit Everest. Also weiß ich nicht ob DDR2/3...


Also bleibt unterm Strich fürs erste:

SSD
Externe Festplatte
Leises und gutes Gehäuse (ggf. einberechnen, dass später noch eine neue GPU/CPU/Board... reinpassen muss)

Was kann man sonst noch schönes gebrauchen zum pimpen? 

Achso GPU/CPU/Board: Ich vermute das ich evtl. in spätestens 1-2 Monaten auch diese Komponenten aufrüsten werde. Lohnt es sich überhaupt bis dahin zu warten? Wie entwickeln sich die Preise? Gibt es evtl derzeit ein Angebot was man mitnehmen sollte?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. Januar 2014)

SSD: Samsung Evo, Crucial M500 oder Kingston HyperX sind gute tipps. Die PcGamesHardware hatte mal SSDs in allen Preislagen im Test, ich finde das nur grade nicht :/

Gehäuse: Da entscheidet der Geschmack, kick dich am besten mal bei Hardwareversand durch. Such nach Midi Towern und sortiere nach preis. Die Meisten zwischen 40 und 80 Euro sind gut, mehr muss nicht sein.

Ok, wie gesagt, wenn du wieder mehr spielen willst lohnt es sich denke ich.

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4570 oder Xeon E3 1230v3 (Etwas teurer als der i5, dafür ist es aber quasi ein i7 mit 8 virtuellen Kernen, nur ohne Grafikeinheit, was aber nichts macht mit dedizierter Grafikkarte. Und deutlich billiger als ein i7)

Board: Sowas um die 70-80 Euro mit H87 Chipsatz. Ein Gigabyte H87 HD3 z.b. oder ähnliches.

Grafikkarte: Es sollte dir eine AMD R9 270X locker reichen. Das wird dir einen merkbaren Schub verpassen und alle Spiele auf hohen Einstellungen schaffen. Wenn du mehr als 170€ ausgeben willst kämen eine GTX 770 oder eine R9 280X in Frage.

Es gibt auch noch andere Programme extra für den RAM, ansonsten mal PC aufmachen.

Wenn du DDR2 hast bringt der noch gut Geld auf Ebay, falls es DDR3 mit mindestens 1600 Mhz ist, einfach nochmal den gleichen dazu kaufen. Wenn es DDR3 mit weniger Takt ist, oder es deinen baugleich nicht mehr gibt 8 GB komplett neu holen.

Von Schnäppchen wüsste ich grade nicht. Natürlich wird technik generell günstiger mit der Zeit, aber in 1-2 Monaten soltte sich nicht sooo viel tun. Du könntest also auch sofort kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du schon in 1-2 Monaten CPU+Graka aufrüsten willst, dann warte mit ALLEM bis dahin, denn bei der SSD müsstest Du ja Windows neu installieren, mit dem neuen Board dann erneut. Das muss ja nicht sein 

 Bei Gehäusen kann man sich zB hier PC-Geh da ab ich mal vorgefiltert: USB3.0, Grafikkarten ab mind 30cm und CPU-Kühler mit mind 16cm passen, Preis von 40-100€

 Dein jetziges RAM kannst Du zB auch mit CPU-Z nachsehen. Oder wenn Du Dein Mainboardmodell kennst, dann kannst Du nachsehen, ob es für DDR2 oder 3 gedacht ist (ganz wenige können beides)


----------



## Yagoo (9. Januar 2014)

Cooler Master N400 mit Sichtfenster (NSE-400-KWN1)

Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s, retail (MZ-7PD256BW)

Die beiden habe ich mal beim googeln gefunden. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Meine Platte C: hat allerdings gerade 53GB auslastung. Windows + Kleinigkeiten
Meine Platte D: hat auch nur 50-60 GB Auslastung (man sieht ich speicher nicht viele Massen )

Und ich brauche auf jeden Fall noch eine gute zuverlässige externe Festplatte zum Ablegen von Daten und SIcherrungskopien.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. Januar 2014)

Die Samsung Pro ist zwar ziemlich gut, aber auch recht teuer. Die Evo oder die beiden anderen genannten sollten dicke reichen.

Wegen der externen: zuverlässig sind die meisten, da kann man wenn es nicht um highspeed geht auch mal beim Saturn des Vertrauens nach nem Angebot schauen


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2014)

Das Gehäuse ist solide, kannst Du nehmen. Falls die Lüfter immer noch zu laut sein sollten, kannst Du zur Not auch zumindest vorne per Adapter auf  nur 7V gehen (=langsamer und leiser) oder einen langsam drehenden 120mm-Lüfter neu kaufen.

 Bei der SSD reicht die Evo in der Tat locker aus, der Schreibspeed bei ner SSD spielt an sich für den normalen User keine Rolle. Auch gut: crucial m500, Kingston hyperX 3k... 

 Wegen der externen: dein PC hat ja sicher noch kein USB3.0, aber für den neuen PC wäre das dann sicher anzuraten, dass Du eine Platte mit USB3.0 nimmst, AUSSER Du willst da echt nur ab und an mal Daten sichern, und es ist egal, ob das mit 20 oder 100 MB/s passiert. Dann ist auch die Frage: 2,5 oder  3,5 Zoll? 2,5 hat den Vorteil, dass kein Netzteil nötig ist, und da gibt es auch schon für ca 60€ ne schnelle mit 1000GB. Wenn das reicht, dann würd ich die empfehlen: Toshiba Stor.E Basics 1TB, USB 3.0 (HDTB110EK3BA)  oder wenn auch 500GB reichen, dann eben die gleiche in 500GB, da sparst Du ca 20€ Toshiba STOR.E Basics 500GB Externe Festplatte 2,5": Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Yagoo (9. Januar 2014)

Also das Gehäuse habe ich gewählt weil mir die Optik gefiel. Welches da am leisesten ist weiß ich nicht. Gibts eines was du mir empfehlen kannst welches noch leiser ist?

Ok SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO Series Basic 2.5" 250GB SATA 6Gb/s bei notebooksbilliger.de
Außer der Mehrpreis zu einer Anderen macht Sinn wenn dafür die Qualität/Langlebigkeit merklich erhöht ist...

Gehäuse: ??? Entweder welches ich mir da als Leihe ausgesucht habe, oder hat noch jmd. einen Tipp? Möglichst Geräuscharm wäre super.

Externe: Saturn & Co meide ich. Zu oft enttäuscht worden. Mitarbeiter hatten selbst keine Ahnung von der Ware und die Preise waren selbst bei Angeboten immer deutlich über dem Internethandel...
Also 500GB reichen vollkommen vom Volumen her. Sollte ich dann die Toshiba nehmen? Oder gibts für einen Mehrpreis eine solidere/schnellere?


Ein Notebooksbilliger Warenkorb könnte so aussehen:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/samsung+ssd+840+evo+series+basic+25+250gb+sata+6gbs
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/toshiba+store+basics+500gb+25+usb+30+schwarz
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/cooler+master+silencio+550+carbon+schallgedaemmt+gehaeuse


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. Januar 2014)

Also die EVO ist im Vergleich zu anderen SSDs wie der M500 nicht ganz so langlebig, da sie weniger Speicherzyklen durchlaufen kann, bevor man auf ihr nicht mehr schreiben kann. Das ist zwar immer noch mehr als ausreichend, aber da die sich preislich nicht soo viel tun, kann man auch zur M500 greifen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2014)

So garantiert leise kann man leider schwer sagen - die WAHRSCHEINLICHKEIT ist höher, wenn Du eines für 60-80€ nimmst, das auch 2 Lüfter hat. Aber es kann sein, dass die im N400 schon leise sind und ein Gehäuse für 80€ lautere hat - daher lieber erst mal kaufen und ggf. halt für 15-20€ nachbestellen als 80€ und trotzdem unzufrieden  

 Das Gehäuse bei notebooksbilliger ist sicher nicht schlecht, es kann aber sein, dass es gar nicht mal merkbar leiser als das andere ist. Schalldämmung hat auch den Nachteil, dass es wärmer wird und dann Grafikkarte und CPU vlt früher aufdrehen und/oder schneller... und spätestens beim Wechsel auch von CPU und Grafikkarte wird es eh schon sehr leise, da die modernen Kühler und Lüfter von CPU+Grafikkarte sehr leise vor allem bei wenig Last sind. ne Extra-Schalldämmung ist daher heutzutage an sich kaum mehr nötig. Mein PC zB rauscht so leise vor sich hin, dass ich beim Tippen nicht mal merke, dass der an ist, und auch wenn ich nicht tippe ist die Küchenuhr um die Ecke lauter als mein PC ^^ 

Wie wäre es mit dem Cooler Master CM690 II Lite Geh das soll ganz okay sein bei der Lauststärke. Oder auch das Cooler Master N500 Geh


Die Crucial m500 und Kingston HyperX 3k zB haben mehr Schreibzyklen, bis die SSD "verbraucht" ist, als es bei der Samsung Evo der Fall ist - aber auch die hat ca 1000, d.h. wenn Du JEDEN Tag bei der SSD die Hälfte überschreibst mit neuen Daten, sind das immer noch 2000 Tage = 5,5 Jahre.


Und die Preise bei Saturn&co sind an sich oft sehr gut bei Angeboten, grad was so was wie externe HDDs betrifft. Da ist die Beratung dann auch völlig wurst, beim onlinekauf haste ja GAR keine  aktuell gibt es die WD Elements 2,5 Zoll UBS3.0 bei MediaMarkt für 66€ mit 1000GB, das ist schon ein guter Preis. Aber die haben sogar noch ne günstigere, die Toshiba Store.E Plus für nur 55€ - hier bei Amazon ist auch ne Grafik eines Kunden mit nem Speedtest, sind 100MB über USB3.0, das ist sehr gut für ne 2,5er PLatte, selbst wenn die intern eingebaut wäre: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00CGY6WE6 und wenn Dir 500GB reichen: die Variante mit 500GB kostet bei MediaMarkt glatte 49€, also sogar nen kleinen Tick günstiger als bei notebooksbilliger


----------



## NazcaGT (9. Januar 2014)

Du solltest dir einen neuen einfach für ca. 500-600€ bauen.

Meine empfehlung:


Intel i5 Socket 1150
Socket 1150 Mainboard ATX
6 GB RAM
2 GB 256 Bit AMD oder Nvidia Grafikkarte
500 w(att) Netzteil
ATX Gehäuse
500 GB SSD
1980x1080 Monitor LCD (Liquid Crystal Dispaly _)
DVD-RW Laufwerk ATX (Falls du Blu-Ray noch willst hol dir einen BD-R pder BD-RW  *R(eader)=Nur lesen|R(eader)W(riter)=Lesen und schreiben (ist eigentlich fast nutzlos _)
ATX, Socket 1150 CPU Kühler
1+3 Sound-System (Am besten Logitech, ich mache keine werbung aber die sind gut und ihrem preis wert.).


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. Januar 2014)

NazcaGT schrieb:


> Du solltest dir einen neuen einfach für ca. 500-600€ bauen.
> 
> Meine empfehlung:
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja schonmal ein ambitioniertes Ziel mit 600 Euro


----------



## NazcaGT (10. Januar 2014)

Sry, ich hatte wenig zeit da ich wegen den geburtstag  (Gestern 21.00) meines bruders den PC spät bekommen habe. Hatte ein bisschen BF gezockt und ohne bei amazon denn preis zu berechnen habe ich einfach einen in kopf zusammen gebaut. Jetzt ist mein bruder krank -Bestimmt wegen der Schul-Impfung-.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Januar 2014)

Ja, aber selbst grob. Für den da wird mindestens das doppelte fällig. Wenn nicht mehr.

Gute Besserung an deinen Bruder


----------



## Yagoo (10. Januar 2014)

Oh ich hab etwas vergessen:

Kennt jmd eine gute Webcam? Ich brauche die noch für den Skype Chat.

Und für den Fall das ich wirklich in 1-2 Monaten CPU + GPU + Board + Ram aufrüsten möchte.....

Welche Hardware ist für meine Zwecke geeignet?

Ich werde wohl keine Spiele wie Battlefield oder so spielen da ich noch nie ein Shooter Fan war.

Aber auch Rollenspiele benötigen ja hin und wieder beachtliche Power.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2014)

Wenn Übertaktung kein Thema ist: Intel i5-4570, ein Mainboard Sockel 1150 für 60-80€ (hängt halt dann einfach davon ab, was der Laden Deiner Wahl so alles auf Lager hat), 2x4 GB DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U) mit 1,5 Volt, und ein CPU-Kühler für ca 20-30€, der dann auch schön leise ist. Das wäre das beste Paket bei Preis-Leistung. Falls man zukunftssicherer unterwegs sein will, nimmt man einen Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, der Rest bleibt gleich. Man muss nur beim Board zur Sicherheit beim Hersteller schauen, ob der Xeon auch unterstützt wird - das ist bei den meisten Boards der Fall. 

 Mit Übertaktung wären ein i5-4670k oder i7-4770k mit einem Board, das einen Z87-Chipsatz hat, zu empfehlen. Die CPUs sind was teurer, beim Board sollte man auch eher über 80€ ausgeben.

 Und Grafikkarte: entweder eine AMD R9 270X für 170€, die hat das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und reicht derzeit für alle Spiele auf hohen bis maximalen Details, oder direkt eine R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770, die kosten ca 80-100€ mehr, leisten aber auch 25% mehr.

 Wegen ner Webcam würd ich bei Amazon schauen ^^  da gibt es sooo viele...


----------



## Yagoo (17. Januar 2014)

Ich habe hier nun meinen Warenkorb vor der letzten Kontrolle einmal abfotografiert.

Finde den Preis schon recht saftig, ist aber ein komplettes Paket geworden nun.

Habt ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Alternativprodukte die ich austauschen sollte?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (17. Januar 2014)

Ist alles ok so, du kannst aber noch etwas sparen. Wenn du über Geizhals die Produkte aufrufst und dann in den Warenkorb legst, solltest du alleine beim mainboard 10 euro sparen könnenm entsprechend auch bei den anderen Komponenten.


----------



## Euthydemos (18. Januar 2014)

Der CPU-Kühler ist zu teuer, wenn man nicht übertakten will, der Thermalright True Spirit 120 würde auch reichen. Ansonsten sieht es gut aus.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2014)

Jo, der Kühler ist absolut "overpowered", vor allem da du ja beim Rest echt die Preis-Leistungs-Keule rausholst   Da reicht locker einer für 20-25€, maximal 30€. Der Gotthard ist zudem als potenter Übertakter-Kühler konzipiert für Gehäuse, bei denen die typischen OC-Towerkühler mit ihren meist indestens 15cm Höhe nicht reinpassen, denn der Gotthard hat ne flache Bauweise und bläst die Luft nach unten auf die CPU. In einem normalen Gehäuse sollte man definitiv einen Tower-Kühler bevorzugen, also einer, der "hoch" ist und wo der Lüfter die Luft von Richtung RAM ansaugt und zur Gehäuserückseite wegbläst


----------

